# Custom Spade Bits - 5/32" to 1/4"



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

*Tools*
hammer - _ Ball Peen preferred _

anvil - any item solid and hard -_ mine's a railroad rail _

pliers -_ slip joints are nice_

Bench grinder or a Rt angle grinder or a File - _i prefer bench grinder_

Portable drill motor or Drill press -_ i prefer portable drill for stripping flux_
sand paper_ -optional_

*Material*


1/8" welding rod - for 5/32" - 1/4" bit 14" long or cut to length


*Difficulty*

_easy_

*Time*

strip flux - < a minute
anvil work - about 3-5 minutes
shape / sharpen on bench grinder < 1 minute
test bore 1/4" hole in yellow pine - < 12 seconds


EDIT: EDIT


----------

